# If you like to shoot bbs or 3/8.....



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

Met Ray today (Rayshot) and man what a nice guy. He loaded me up with all kinds of stuff to try out from bands to leather and even a few of his magnetic pouches. If you like to shoot bbs youre going to need to get a hold of a couple they simply suck the ball right into place, im looking forward to seeing how fast i can get shots off when im not trying to center that little sucker in the pouch. Try em!Thanks Ray looking forward to shooting with you again!
Brian


----------

